# My new hobby



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2011)

> *What an inspirational little story. There **is**  hope.....*









> > As we get older we sometimes begin to doubt our ability to "make a difference" in the world.  It is at these times that our hopes are boosted by the remarkable achievements of other "seniors" who have found the courage to take on challenges that would make many of us wither.
> >
> > *Harold Schlumberg*  is such a person:
> >
> > ...





> > *Well...I'm fortunate to have a chemical engineering background and one of the things I enjoy most is converting beer, wine and vodka into urine.*





> *            **I do it every day and I really enjoy it.*_    _
> _  _
> Harold is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## porked (Feb 1, 2011)

Amen brother.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Jeez, I guess I must have retired in my 20's


----------



## jdt (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL, my friend showed up to the state fair smashed at 2 in the afternoon one time and proudly declared he was on a mission from god, he was told turn all beer to urine, we still kinda think it was a ploy to get free $8 beers off us.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 4, 2011)

A Toast to Harold...http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=occasion14.gif


----------



## meateater (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to hide alcohol from my parents, it was in my blood stream.


----------

